# One of those days.



## kc5tpy (Oct 29, 2015)

OK.  Admit it.  We have all had things that didn't quite turn out.  Surly I can't be the only one.  Well I had a BAD! weekend.  You get no pictures here.  Too ashamed!

Day 1: So I figure I'll cook some beans.  Some for work lunch and some for chilli.  Well, got that done.  Next is chilli.  Made a large pot.  Some for work and some to eat.  Grab a BIG bowl full; 2 bites.  What tha hell is this ****??  In the bin!

Day 2: I have a young lad who works for me from Slovakia.  He is interested in smoked foods so I figure I'll make him a "Texas style" BBQ.  Fire up the smoker; just doing chicken leg quarters and some of my sausage.  Get the chicken on and the fire goes out.  New chimney full of coals and going again.  Throw the chicken back on and add the 4 rings of sausage.  Put the beans on the stove to warm up.  15 minutes later I go to check the meat;  the smoker has hit 400.  The chicken is starting to burn on the outside and the fat is sweating out of the sausage.  Chicken and sausage took 30 minutes.  Blackened chicken, but juicy( remove the skin ).  Starting to blacken sausage; dry as H***!  So the beans?  Nope!  Those are now burned!  The potato salad was good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Almost afraid to go back in the kitchen or back to the smoker.  My "MOJO" has packed up and gone on holiday!"  Starting to get the "shakes!"  These are my "standard" recipes!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's called getting old  Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 30, 2015)

Danny, get back on that horse, don't let it beat you [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 30, 2015)

Danny my beans turned out good


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Steve.  Glad SOMETHING turned out!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I heard good weather this weekend? so I guess I'll go back into battle.  Less of that "old" stuff Dave.  Senile maybe but not "old.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hopefully I can post picts next time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 31, 2015)

Sometimes we have days when nothing seems to go right. Just take comfort Danny that now you have had two in a row you will not be due another for at least 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 31, 2015)

Morning Wade, nice morning down here in Kent! Just about to get on LE Shuttle, quick bit of stocking up for Christmas!


----------



## wade (Oct 31, 2015)

You are about 10 miles from me then. Have a great day and if you fancy dropping off a few bottles on the way back then feel free


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 31, 2015)

Just about to pull out, next time when we are not is so much of a rush to get back (will explain at a later date) we will pop in a seen You and Joyce.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello my friend.  I hope you are right about the 6 months.  Thought I may have to start eating ready meals!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If the weather holds gonna give it another go this 4 days off.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

